# Adult man Lives like an infant



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Adult Baby? - Glenn Beck

Glenn Beck is awesome!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I saw that when it originally aired on Taboo, now it's all over the internet. I didn't know he was collecting disability til yesterday though. It is BS in my opinion. If he is able to make his own furniture, that means he can woodwork and he can have a job.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I saw that when it originally aired on Taboo, now it's all over the internet. I didn't know he was collecting disability til yesterday though. It is BS in my opinion. If he is able to make his own furniture, that means he can woodwork and he can have a job.


I didn't either until i saw it on fb newsfeed. i have glen beck listed so if i miss his show it's there...lol.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

It's freaking disgusting! Bad back? How about losing some weight and then maybe that back won't hurt as much!!!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> It's freaking disgusting! Bad back? How about losing some weight and then maybe that back won't hurt as much!!!!!


Isn't it!!! I about gagged! No kidding! I think the guy belongs in an asylum personally...


----------

